# Nautilus Customer Service



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

Their customer service was great the only time I have had to send a reel back. The turn around time was about a week but I also live in Florida.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

Randall said:


> Their customer service was great the only time I have had to send a reel back. The turn around time was about a week but I also live in Florida.





Randall said:


> Their customer service was great the only time I have had to send a reel back. The turn around time was about a week but I also live in Florida.


I live in Florida. They signed for the package on 2/16.....


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I would call them and see what’s up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2018)

Randall said:


> I would call them and see what’s up.


I was told it would be going out week of 3/6, and have followed up a few times 

Just seeing if this is normal, or if I should be worried 

If normal, it is what it is


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I’m not sure I have only had to use them one time for a reel issue. I do know if you order hats or stuff like that it’s better to call them and not do it on line.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

Sent a silver king back at add clickers and hook holder. Took about 5 weeks and had to call them also to check progress. Ordered a custom silver king (color only) on February 6 (still waiting today is March 23). Love products but wait time is kinda crazy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

brianacnp said:


> Sent a silver king back at add clickers and hook holder. Took about 5 weeks and had to call them also to check progress. Ordered a custom silver king (color only) on February 6 (still waiting today is March 23). Love products but wait time is kinda crazy.


Ok this makes me feel a little better. At least it's not just me


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My local fly shop stopped carrying Nautilus for a number of reasons but the biggest was they would place an order for the shop for reels for the upcoming trout season. Reels promised by April 1. Six months later trout season was just about over and no reels.

I think Nautilus has corrected some of this but for a long time there had an issue with over promise and under deliver.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe PaintItBlack will chime in and shed some better insight with the company's turn around. He knows them personally, I believe. 
I never had to send one back, so idk.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have sent stuff back and always had good luck. I would call them and just ask what the issue is.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Never sent anything in for repair so not sure this helps but the only time I've dealt with them on a concern I called and spoke with someone. I had an issue with the spool cap on my monster being damn near impossible to get loose. A few minutes of explanation and the guy ( Jesus if I remember correctly) suggested sending me a replacement part. It came in the mail a few days later. No charge. Anyway, I echo the suggestion to call them and see what's up


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

So I emailed a few times over last week and called a few times 

No answer on either and VM is full for the number on Nautilus website 

It's been 6 weeks since they signed the ups package I sent them


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't imagine having something sit around on my desk for over a month. It's even harder to imagine telling someone I'll have something done by X day and missing it by several weeks, or even several months. 

In my line of work if I have an order scheduled for pick up at 11am, at 11:01am it is considered late and I have a pissed off customer on my hands. Bottom line is if you can't meet your deadline then you should never agree to it.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Customer service as a whole, in almost every industry has declined in quality since about 2010...or I'm just getting older and more cynical...or maybe both. 

Allen was impossible to get a hold of, literally took weeks of calls and emails. SIMRAD tech support was just rude/unpleasant. I notice it most among local business like concrete work, lawn care, etc. 

I give folks one chance, if they're late, or a no-show, or dont return a VM, I go with a competitor, someone out there wants your business and is willing to earn it/keep you coming back with great customer service, anything less is just lazy.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> So I emailed a few times over last week and called a few times
> 
> No answer on either and VM is full for the number on Nautilus website
> 
> It's been 6 weeks since they signed the ups package I sent them


This is a shame....really hoping that Nautilus had taken steps to improve their service over the years, but it sure doesn't sound like it to me. I had problems with my one and only Nautilus a number of years ago as well. Had to send it in twice for repair- first time, my fault. Second time, design fault- drag failure. This second time around took what I thought to be an unreasonable amount of time to repair and send back. It wasn't long after that that I lost faith in their product- and even more so, their customer service.
In my opinion, any reel can fail under the right circumstances...and any reel maker can fall behind on servicing. It's not fun when you're in mid-season, but it happens- I get it. However, to not return calls or emails like the above customer is reporting...not cool.
I primarily fish Hatch and Abel/Ross these days. For what it's worth, I've had very positive customer service experiences with both after the sale. The team at Hatch is great and I really get the sense they want happy customers down the road.
Definitely not trying to slam Nautilus (and I don't think anybody here is either), but hopefully they'll start taking customer support seriously at some point. They build beautiful reels (some of the best looking in my opinion). I would agree with what many of you have said in a matter of words, however, that these fly rod/reel manufacturers are only as strong as thier post-sale support.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

R-Factor said:


> This is a shame....really hoping that Nautilus had taken steps to improve their service over the years, but it sure doesn't sound like it to me. I had problems with my one and only Nautilus a number of years ago as well. Had to send it in twice for repair- first time, my fault. Second time, design fault- drag failure. This second time around took what I thought to be an unreasonable amount of time to repair and send back. It wasn't long after that that I lost faith in their product- and even more so, their customer service.
> In my opinion, any reel can fail under the right circumstances...and any reel maker can fall behind on servicing. It's not fun when you're in mid-season, but it happens- I get it. However, to not return calls or emails like the above customer is reporting...not cool.
> I primarily fish Hatch and Abel/Ross these days. For what it's worth, I've had very positive customer service experiences with both after the sale. The team at Hatch is great and I really get the sense they want happy customers down the road.
> Definitely not trying to slam Nautilus (and I don't think anybody here is either), but hopefully they'll start taking customer support seriously at some point. They build beautiful reels (some of the best looking in my opinion). I would agree with what many of you have said in a matter of words, however, that these fly rod/reel manufacturers are only as strong as thier post-sale support.


Im definitely not bashing Nautilus. I just think 6 weeks is a bit excessive to swap the retrieve 

And to their defense, they did emaile back a few weeks ago. Just haven't heard anything back since then. Phone or email


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Im definitely not bashing Nautilus.


I definitely wasn't trying to imply that Tarpon Nole- my apologies if I came across that you were. The point of my whole post was that I'm in agreement...not a cool situation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

R-Factor said:


> I definitely wasn't trying to imply that Tarpon Nole- my apologies if I came across that you were. The point of my whole post was that I'm in agreement...not a cool situation.


Oh sorry. Wasn't insuiting that you were insuiting haha

I originally just wanted to know of others had similar experiences or if I was an exception. Seems like it's not just me


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I guess 6 weeks exactly is the magic number

Ups just dropped it off to me


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

6 weeks to convert the retrieve? Unacceptable. Nautilus lovers feel free to bash me but that is poor.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Why didn't the shop you purchased it at convert it? It didn't have to be sent back to convert.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> Why didn't the shop you purchased it at convert it? It didn't have to be sent back to convert.


Was an old CCF. Didn't buy it new. Contacted Nautilus and they said to send it to them

They did also clean it before sending back to me


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> They did also clean it before sending back to me


Even though it doesn't excuse the failure to return calls/emails, it's still a cool gesture to receive a product back from service and find that it has been cleaned. Glad you are up and running again.


----------

